

Your Start-up Is Not The Customer - fraserharris
http://blog.fraserharris.com/post/7475311558/your-start-up-is-not-the-customer

======
dennykmiu
i love the article and the insight. this could also be looked at a different
way. many entrepreneurs think that vc's are their customers. they are not.
they don't consume. they re-sell. if you like check out chapter four of my
recently published ebook on my own experience with vc's (free download for a
limited time). hope you like and good luck everyone.

<http://buzz.dennykmiu.com/ebook>

